# iBook G4 - MUST TURN OFF MIC!!



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

It's driving me nuts that I can't turn the volume up without getting feedback.
It didn't always do this. I don't know what started it.
I've searched like hell. It's not in system preferences.

When I say turn off the mic, I mean stop it from playing the sound live 
*(taps the mic to show what I mean)*
It used to record the sound without playing it straight through the speakers.

God, somebody's gotta know thisss


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

System Preferences/Sound/Input, turn down the "Input Volume"?

System Preferences/Speech/Speech Recognition, deselect "Listen continuously with keyword"?

I would think _one_ of those would help in alleviating the problem, but I've been wrong before. Once. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## sadLtlGoblin (Jul 20, 2002)

Something worked.... Not sure how exactly, because I've tried it before! There was a delay but then it suddenly worked... maybe I had always turned it back up to medium after thinking it wasn't working?
Or maybe it just likes you better. Thanks for persuading it to give in.


----------

